# Thermometer recommendations (not Inkbird)



## jasinil2006 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi all, I’m looking to pick up  another thermometer for my smoker.  I currently have a Maverick ET732 and an Inkbird IBT-4XS. 
The Maverick has been a pretty reliable performer, but it suffered a melting incident when my wife accidentally put the sending unit near something that was very hot, and now the cover is melted and fused shut, meaning the batteries cannot be replaced. As soon as those batteries are dead, so is my Maverick. RIP.

The Inkbird has not impressed me. It has always had trouble with accuracy, registering temps 20-30 F off from my Thermapen.  I can put two probes in boiling water and one will read 200 and the other will read 230.  The probes, despite fastidious care, have not proven very durable and now I am having trouble finding replacements in stock. Although I like the idea of 4 probes, this Inkbird has been garbage and I’ll not go that route again. 

I’m currently looking at a Maverick XR-50, which has 4 probes. I’m also considering a Thermoworks Smoke, which only has 2 probes, but is from a super-reputable company (everything I have from Thermoworks has been of exceptionally good quality).  I’m trying to not spend more than $100. 

Any thoughts, pro or con, about my two contenders? Any other options I should consider?

Thanks!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Nov 27, 2020)

I have had the Smoke for a couple of years now and I still love it. I've dropped it from about 6 feet onto concrete and it wasn't damaged. Batteries have never died either. I was gifted the Signals, but I have mostly just kept using the Smoke instead. It's on sale for $70 right now for Black Friday. Definitely money well spent.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2020)

I’d go with the Smoke too, have had one for a few years, bought it when they first came out & it still is dead on accurate, checked with my thermapen!
Al


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 27, 2020)

I usually use my Inkbirds because of the 4 probes, but this is also a very nice accurate Thermometer. Used frequently before 4 probe units.









						Lander TP20B 11 | Wireless Bluetooth Meat Thermometer | Thermopro
					

Previous Next 29,446 RATINGS  4.5/5 ThermoPro TP20B Wireless Meat Thermometer A good cooking thermometer helps you eliminate all the guesswork and cook food perfectly every time. ThermoPro TP20 is equipped with dual grill thermometer probe, enable you to monitor two kinds of meat or use one...




					buythermopro.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

I too have had the smoke for couple years at least, was the first one I got and love it!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (Nov 27, 2020)

I have three Thermoworks products and they are all killer.  MK4 and a couple dots.  they have great customer service as well - sadly i cracked my MK4 somehow and sent it in for a repair.


----------



## jasinil2006 (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions! I decided to get a Thermoworks Smoke and I just received it today. I have not yet used it for a cook, but I've played around with it a bit, and my initial reactions:

This thing is heavy! It really feels solid and well-built. 

The probes have beefy connections to the probe leads, with heavy springs to protect the joint where the leads enter the probes. Definitely a couple steps up from the probes on the Maverick or Inkbird models.

Finally, this is actually pretty easy to program and understand. No inscrutable multi-function buttons (like on the Maverick) and no flaky smartphone app (Inkbird). The Smoke's functions are very clear and easy to figure out, with on-screen icons that actually make sense.

I think I'm gonna like using this thing...

Thanks again, all!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 1, 2020)

Have to put a plug in for FireBoard. Quality products, 6 probes, WiFi and Bluetooth enabled, can also use as a fan controller. Easy to set up and use. Great service.


----------



## generalee (Dec 1, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Have to put a plug in for FireBoard. Quality products, 6 probes, WiFi and Bluetooth enabled, can also use as a fan controller. Easy to set up and use. Great service.


Any specfic advice for the Fireboard 2?  I'm looking very heavily at that one.  I've pretty much ruled out Inkbird....wasn't wild about the Thermoworks Smoke.  Had the ThermoPro TP20 for less than a year and it's gone really inaccurate on the ambient temps in the smoker. My Thanksgiving smoke ran hot...by at least 50-65 deg more than normal...food came done way too soon...lol


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2020)

generalee said:


> Any specfic advice for the Fireboard 2?  I'm looking very heavily at that one.  I've pretty much ruled out Inkbird....wasn't wild about the Thermoworks Smoke.  Had the ThermoPro TP20 for less than a year and it's gone really inaccurate on the ambient temps in the smoker. My Thanksgiving smoke ran hot...by at least 50-65 deg more than normal...food came done way too soon...lol


If you bought the ThermoPro before 2017, it came with a lifetime warranty card on the probes. After 2017 they have a 3 year warranty like the transmitter/receiver. Whatever you decide on the new therm make sure you contact ThermoPro and get them to back their product. If you don't want it, fix it up and give it to a friend.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 2, 2020)

generalee said:


> Any specfic advice for the Fireboard 2?



I would spring for a few extra probes. I almost always use more than two food probes and sometimes have used up to 5 plus the ambient probe. I also have the probe organizers. While they aren't necessary, they certainly make storage easy and never any tangles. I wrote a review of them here if you're interested.


----------

